# Gheenoe Rebuild questions! My first project !



## JDBlount97 (May 23, 2019)

Hi all, I am a new member and I have been thoroughly enjoying looking through the forums!
I recently purchased a new to me Gheenoe type hull !
Yeah, so it isn't an actual Gheenoe but best as I can make out it is a Glasstream built copy of a 15'4 Lowsider .I have recently gotten into fly fishing and want to add front and rear decks and a false floor I will also be removing the live well as well as repairing the transom. Weight is my main concern so my plan currently is to use Nidacore panels for the decks and floor and perhaps Coosa for the stringers and Transom(which I think I will be raising 2.5-3" ) .
Motor will be a Evinrude 6hp 2 smoke I think it weighs in at roughly 45-50 lbs but honestly haven't looked into it ...
I am currently planning to use epoxy resin.
I am new to fiberglass and after reading through quite a few forums I still have some lingering questions .
1) What should I layup on the Nidacore panels ? 1 layer of 1708 or something hevier or lighter ?
also how thick should I order them ? 1/2" ??

2) Coosa was my best guess for a lightweight transom and stringer material but is something better out there for my Gheenoe? Is it overkill ?

3) Should I add foam underneath the deck to offset the weight ?

4) I have posted some pictures below of my boat and also some pictures of someone else's Gheenoe project will I be best to build it the same way he did but with Nida core and Coosa ?
5) What size cloth should I be tabbing with ? 6 or 12oz perhaps ?

6) Best guess at a good setup for the motor for best draft ,top speed , planing speed ? It is a 1987 Evinrude 6hp with a Stingray jr hydrofoil on it

Thanks for taking the time to check this out please give me any input you can .. I am nowhere near as experienced as anyone in here and I understand that ... I mainly want to avoid overbuild this thing and it end up weighing a ton!
Here are some pics ! The crappy looking green one is mine and the other is just some photos I snagged off of another site ...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Your concerned about weight but yet you want to add a floor and stringer system. That will weigh more than your motor and by the time your done you will need a bigger motor.

Use 2 layers of 12 oz cloth on both sides. Use cleats glued to the sides of the hull for support.

Scrub everything down and paint it and go fishing.

If you over think it you will over build it and then be disappointed. 

Did you find this for sale in a junk yard?


----------



## JDBlount97 (May 23, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Your concerned about weight but yet you want to add a floor and stringer system. That will weigh more than your motor and by the time your done you will need a bigger motor.
> 
> Use 2 layers of 12 oz cloth on both sides. Use cleats glued to the sides of the hull for support.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice ! I guess I was trying so hard to overbuild that I ... well overbuilt LOL.. I wasn't worried about the weight of the deck as much as overbuilding the deck and adding far more weight than would be necessary ... With that said you have got me thinking that I would be wise to get a transom on the boat so that I can get it out on the water a couple of times and then see what I want or honestly just don't need .
And this picture was actually taken after I got it back to the shop ... I also have a pretty serious old car addiction lol !


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2019)

Nidacore is ok but I try not to use is for much anymore. I use carbon core pe foam for most of my projects now. There are better options than coosa these days also. Follow @DuckNut’s advise on the floor. You might need a simple hat stringer down the middle for added support “for the hull” since you are removing stuff. Are you planning on epoxy, vinyl, poly resin?


----------



## JDBlount97 (May 23, 2019)

Boatbrains said:


> Nidacore is ok but I try not to use is for much anymore. I use carbon core pe foam for most of my projects now. There are better options than coosa these days also. Follow @DuckNut’s advise on the floor. You might need a simple hat stringer down the middle for added support “for the hull” since you are removing stuff. Are you planning on epoxy, vinyl, poly resin?


Thanks for the tips! I will definitely be looking into the carbon core foam! What would be the best core material for the transom ?
I had originally planned to use epoxy resin but I am definitely open to suggestions !


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2019)

It’s a small project so I would use epoxy. Plascore for the transom. I believe boat builder central sticks it. Their epoxy is pretty good stuff too and priced fair!


----------



## JDBlount97 (May 23, 2019)

I really appreciate your help ! I'm sure you will hear from me again!As I am sure you have noticed by now all this is new to me ..


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2019)

Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks like a cool build. More pics. Good job!


----------

